#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Which unknown places in Sri Lanka do I really need to see?

## Bhavya

Sri Lanka is the paradise of natural beauty. It has many artistic diversity of places to visit.That's why Sri Lanka is popular among tourists. I would like to some must-visit unknown places in Sri Lanka. Can you guys tell me which unknown places in Sri Lanka do I really need to see?

----------


## tripidea

> Sri Lanka is the paradise of natural beauty. It has many artistic diversity of places to visit. That's why Sri Lanka is popular among tourists. I would like to some must-visit unknown places in Sri Lanka. Can you guys tell me which unknown places in Sri Lanka do I really need to see?


My suggestion you must visit knuckles forest range, knuckles mountains range. it's an amazing place located in the hill station so don't miss this place to visit.

----------


## Bhavya

> My suggestion you must visit knuckles forest range, knuckles mountains range. it's an amazing place located in the hill station so don't miss this place to visit.


Thanks for suggesting these place. Do you know any beach side places? As it's bit difficult for me to travel to hill station.

----------


## RyanRay

You can visit nuwara eliya , kandy, unawatuna beach & ella are pretty places in sri lanka

----------


## Bhavya

> You can visit nuwara eliya , kandy, unawatuna beach & ella are pretty places in sri lanka


Thanks for your suggestion RyanRay,  :Smile:  I have already visited Kandy and I wish to visit Unawatuna beach & Ella

----------

